# The 69 eyes



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Is anyone a fan of the Helsinki vampires Aka 'The 69 eyes'?

I got into them thro HIM, Hanoi rocks, Daniel lioneye and Lacrimas Profundere all, that kinda stuff.

Ive liked alot of their stuff, so I 'received' all their albums recently, really really good!

Hollywood kills is a good album for anyone who wants to hear them live and a mix of their stuff!


----------

